# broken



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

found this on http://www.thereifixedit.com

http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/129012204362241315.jpg

i think its beyond being fixed:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


>


 
If it's Iowa, what's the problem?

JK :laughing:


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

Needs a little duct tape


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


>


Rope is good - it will hold up better than electrical tape - but they forgot the trash bag.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Rofl


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

ROFL 
so sad the they get payed by the hour and they wont take their time to actually fix it, im not sure how good a trashbag can protect you against elect shock


----------

